# لازم تخش هنا  الشهيد اباكراجون



## menacontrol (23 يوليو 2010)

اولا لازم اعرفكم بنفسى مينا 
 20 سنة بدرس هندسة ومن البتانون محافظة منوفية
يعنى انا من بلد القديس العظيم اباكراجون اعرفكم بيى بقى

القديس اباكراجون
شفيع التأبين 
هو احد ابناء قرية البتانون محافظة المنوفيه ولا تعرف عن حياته الاولى الا قليل حيث انه ولد فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى وكان انسان غير مسيحى وعابد للاوثان وكان اولا لصا فاتفق مع شبان فى اللصوصية على السرقة فمضوا الى قلاية راهب فوجدوه ساهرا فى الصلاة فانتظروا الى ان ينتهى من الصلاة ويرقد ولكنه ظل وقفا يصلى ولم ينام فانحلت قلوبهم ثم رجعوا عن تفكيرهمالشرير فلما كان باكر خرج الشيخ الراهب اليهم فخروا تحت قدميه ساجدين والقوا سيوفهم فوعظهم وعلمهم ثم ترهبو عنده اما القديس اباكراجون فقد اجهد نفسه فى عبادات نفسانية وجسمانية كثيرة فكان يقول لنفسه اجتهد يا اباكراجون لانك اضعت الكثير من حياتك في اللهو والشر وكنت تلهث وراء سراب من اللذات والشهوات أجتهد بالنسك وتذرع بالاحتمال فى الزهد والصوم متواصل حتى تعوض ما فقدته فى حياك لئلا تصرف عمرك باطلا
وقد تنبا له الراهب الشيخ وبشره انه لابد ان يستشهد على اسم المسيح وقد تم قوله اذا بعد ست سنوات اثار الشيطان حرب على الكنيسة فظهر ملاك الرب للقديس وقال له واخبره ان يذهب الى والى نقيوس ليعترف بالسيد المسيح لكى ينال اكليل الشهادة فودع القديس اباه الروحى واخذ بركته ومضى الى نيقيوس واعترف باسم السيد المسيح امام الوالى فعذبه عذابا عظيما ومشط لحمه بامشاط جديدية 
ودلك جراحه بعقاقير ثم اخده معه الى الاسكندرية وهناك عذبوه اذا علقوه فى صارى سفينة خمس دفعات والحبال تتقطع ثم وضعوه فى جوال فى الجلد وطرحوه فى البحر فاخرجه ملاك الرب من الماء وامره ان يمضى الى سمنود ومر فى طريق بلدة البنون فعرفه اهلها وكان كل من به مرض ياتى اليه فيشفى بصلاته ولما وصل الى سمنود اجرى الله على يده جملة عجائب منها انه اقام بصلاته ابنه الوزير يسطس من الموت فامن الوزير وزوجته وكل جنوده ونالوا اكليل الشهادة هو واهل بيته وجنوده وكان عددهم تسعمائة وخمس وثلاثين رجلا اما القديس فعذبه الوالى عذابا كثيرا وضرب فيه بالدبابيس وكسروا ظهره ولما ضجروا منه ارسلوه الى الاسكندرية فلما وصل الى تل برموده ظهر له السيد المسيح هناك وعزاه وعرفه انه يتممم جهاده هناك ووعده بان كل من يستغيث باسمه يكمل له الجميع طلباته وهناك امر الوالى بقطع رقبته ونال اكليل الشهادة وظهر ملاك الرب لقس من اهل منوف فى رؤيا وعرفه موضع جسد القديس فمضى واخذه وبعد انقضاء زمن االاضطهاد بنيت له كنيسة فى البتانون بلده ووضعوه جسده المقدس بها وتعيد له الكنيسة فى تذكار شهادته فى الخامس والعشرون من شهر ابيب مع تذكار تكريس اول كنيسة باسم الشهيد العظيم فلوباتير مورقوريوس ابو سيفين


من كلمات رب المجد له 
ظهر له رب المجد عندما كان بالاسكندرية ومعه رؤساء ملائكته وشجعه قائلا له 
""يا حبيبى ومختارى اباكرجون لا تخف انا معك اقويك حتى تكمل جهادك فى هذا المكان فطلب منه القديس ان لا يكون جسده فى بلده غريبة فجاوبه المخلص بتحنن قائلا 
""لا تخف فانى ساكون معك وسوف ارسل ملاكى ليحمل جسدك فتصل بلدك بسلام وسوف تبنى لك كنيسة هناك وكل من يدعوني بأسمك أستجيب له كثيرة وكل من ينذر اويصلى الى باسمك وهو فى شده ساعوضه فى ساعه واحده طلبة سنين كثيرة وكل من يهتم بكتابة سيرة شهادتك فانى اخلع عليه حلة المجد وكل المجد والكرامة تدوم فى كنيستك الى الابد
تذكار أستشهاده في 25 ابيب
1 أغسطس
اكليل القديس 
أنعم الرب علي القديس أباكراجون الراهب بثلاثه أكاليل هم :
واحد من أجل الرهبنه
والثاني من أجل نكسه الشديد
والثالث من أجل سفك دمه الطاهر
ادعولي ربنا يحققلي اللي في بالي
بشفاعه القديس اباكراجون

اللى ميعرفهوووووش كتير بقى ان القديس جسدة مش لاقيينة لحد دلوقتى ولا كنيستة بس ربنا اكيد مستنى وقت معين ويظهرة

صلوا من اجلى اخوكم  مينا​


----------



## menacontrol (23 يوليو 2010)

*تمجيد القديس الشهيد أباكراجون البتانوني *








+ أنا أفتح فاى بخشوع 
بعيون مليانه دموع 
وأمدح حبيب يسوع 

+ شهداء وقديسون
من بلدة البتانون
ومنهم المصون

+ كان شهيد البتانون
لص يعبد أبلون
لا يعرف رب الكون


+ ذهب ومعاه لصان
لسرقة أحد الرهبان
وجدوه واقف سهران


+ رأوه رافع إيديه
والنعمة حالة عليه
وقفوا يستمعوا إليه


+ النعمة عملت فيهم
والقديس خرج إليهم
سجدوا وهو يُناديهم

+ صاروا للمسيح رُهبان
والقديس بيهم فرحان
نالوا أول التيجان

+ تنبأ له القديس
بإكليل شهادة نفيس
في السماء سوف تعيش

+ أتعب نفسه بصلوات
وأصوام وميطانيات
مع كثرة قداسات

+ بعد ستة سنوات 
ظهرت الإضطهادات
ودع أبيه ِ بثبات


+ ذهب إلي نقيوس
واعترف بالقدوس
أمام الوالي أمونيوس


+ عذبه الوالي عذابات
لم يجزع من الآلامات
ونظر إلي السموات

+ أرسلوه إلي الإسكندرية
وكتبوا القضية
إيمانه بالمسيحية

+ في صاري مركب ربطوه
وملاك الله حله
فصاروا يضربوه


+ في جوال جلد رموه
وفي البحر طرحوه
أنقذه ملاك ربه

+ قال له اذهب لسمنود
ولا ترهب أي جنود
إلهك حي موجود


+ أقام من الأموات
ابنة الوزير بثبات
آمنوا برب القوات

+ صار الوالي في ضلال
أمر بقتلهم في الحال
لم يرهبه الأبطال


+ وقف الشهداء صفوف
وما همهم السيوف
أزال الله كل خوف


+ وصل الإسكندرية الشهيد
وكأنه في فرحة وعيد
رغم الآلم الشديد


+ قطعوا رأس الطاهر
كان المسيح ناظر
ونال إكليل فاخر

+ ظهر الملاك إجهار
لقس منوف المختار
قال له خذ جسد البار

+ أخذه والمؤمنون
بنوا كنيسة بالبتانون
علي جسده المصون

+ خمسة وعشرون أبيب
تذكار شهادة الحبيب
بالفرح قلوبنا تطيب

+ شعب البتانون أحبك 
وسعي لبركتك
اظهر لنا جسدك (3)


+ بشفاعتك المشهودة
أمام رب الجودة
احفظ البابا شنوده

+ واذكر في تمجيدك
مَنْ جلسَ في يوم عيدك
أنبا بنيامين حبيبك

+ صلواتك تكون معنا
طلباتك ترفعنا
للرب فيقبلنا

+ وتكون لنا حارس
من كل الدسائس
وللملكوت نرث

+ مع ني أنجيلوس
نقول لك أكسيوس
أكسيوس أكسيوس

+ تفسير اسمك في أفواه
كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا إله الشهيد أباكراجون 
أعنا أجمعين 





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*سيره عطره جميله

بس الموضوع مكانه سير القديسين

شكرا ليك يا مينا​*


----------

